# 25 Gallon Journal



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

My 25 gallon has been liberated from its status as a grow out tank and I finally had a chance to get it replanted.

After my wife started using Amazonia II the results spoke for themselves. I'm no longer using Eco-complete, but in an attempt to avoid massive water changes everyday, I decided to try the New Amazonia. While the N is no longer an issue, Ammonia was out the roof even with a well seeded filter. At about 10 days and four 50% water changes, it's down to .50 ppm from 8.0 ppm. That said, this still way less work then 50% every other day for 6 weeks (which was the case with my 50 gallon/Amazonia II).

I also added Tourmaline BC as a base, and the results have been excellent. It pretty much eliminated the 3-6 day lag time in rooting/growth that is usually associated with a new start up. For how much I used, it was well worth the 23 bucks.

Stats are as follows:

Aquarium: 60x40x40cm
Lighting: Hagan Glo T5H0 2x25w for 8 hours
Filter: Eheim 2217
Substrate: New Amazonia, Tourmaline BC 
Co2: 2 bps, inline 
Dosing: TBD.. Trace as it stands 
Water Changes: TBD

Plants:

Glosso
Hair Grass 
Echinodorus tenellus
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Ludwigia arcuata
Rotala Macrandra Green
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'
Taxiphyllum sp.

You'll also see some Hygrophila pinnatifida in there, but that is just growing out until its big enough to hold its own in my 50 gallon.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I think the Pinnatafida looks great. I bet you can train it to fit that spot with regular low trimming. Though I've had this species for months now, it has never taken off and grown tall.

What is the plant sp. on the far right infront of the chain sword? Looks like S.repens?

Great start, will be happy to watch this tank progress so keep the photos coming.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice start, will be following this build.
The Pinnatafida will over run your tank if giving the right conditions, i bought one from Lucky aquarium last year it over ran every thing in the tank it grew on drift wood & rocks & other plants , i got rid of it.
Regards


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, 

Will, your right... I forgot about that one. S.repens it is. It's in pretty rough shape at the moment. It needs to get rooted and then trimmed out before it sees its prime again. 

Verdict is still out with the pinnatafida. I have not grown it before, but I'm told even in high light and pruning, your still looking at a minimum of 10 cm. I like it where it is and also really like the leaf structure. If it gets going good, I may not move it all over to the 50. Perhaps cut the shoots out from the mother and replant with a root tab... time will tell though.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow, looking at the old photos it hard to believe how much the tank has grown in. The photo here is over exposed and overgrown, but I figured I would post something before I clean it and go to trim again. 2 weeks seems to be prime for the growth and this shot was taken at about 3 weeks.

I figure another month or so till some of the finer details get growing in good.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking closer at the the before and after I'm starting think there is a ratio for what degree of slope you need on the substrate depending on the total height of the final plant growth. In the first picture the slope in the front looks good and the depth looks right. Now that it is grown in, it is looks as if its flat. I think I really should have had 30-40 degree angle on it if i wanted the bottom stuff to really pop.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Great looking tank!


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the moss on your wood


----------

